# Transporting meat in this heat.



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't know because I have never tried it, but will evaporation not help. Maybe take towels wet them, wrap the meat in them and put on the back of the bakkie. As you drive the wind will evaporate the water from the towels. This evaporation process might cool the meat down. Like I said, I never tried this before. Doen dalk 'n toets een middag en kyk hoe koud jy iets kan hou. Net 'n idee. :teeth:


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Nie dat dit jou gaan help nie, maar ek ken 'n OU wat sy vleis met 'n verkoelde waentjie rondry , Partykeer gebruik hierdie OU se vriende ook die waentjie:teeth:

Groete
stefan


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Ruhan,

In 2005 Sven and me took a lot of meat what we hunt, from Namibia to Capetown on a bakkie. This drive was 2 days !!
We had a deep freezer by minus 18 degrees on the back of our bakkie ( full refrigation on the farm ) in Namibia near Outjo. After the first day of drive we made a stop over in Springbock South Afrika and plug in the deep freezer over night in a socket from the hotel. Next morning the deep freezer was again by minus 18 degrees. By arriving in Swellendam late afternoon all the meat was frozen and the temperature in the deep freezer was by minus 6 degrees.

Maybe, if you have a middle size deep freezer or you can lend one from any friend for a weekend, try this possibilities. A wool blanket and a white plastic tarp as a cover over the deep freezer will help a lot.

I wish you very much success by you last hunt this year !!

Frank


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Bushkey said:


> I don't know because I have never tried it, but will evaporation not help. Maybe take towels wet them, wrap the meat in them and put on the back of the bakkie. As you drive the wind will evaporate the water from the towels. This evaporation process might cool the meat down. Like I said, I never tried this before. Doen dalk 'n toets een middag en kyk hoe koud jy iets kan hou. Net 'n idee. :teeth:



Hi Bossie

Thanks vir die idee. Ek sal bietjie 'n toets doen om te kyk hoe dit werk. Ek het 'n plek hier naby my huis opgespoor wat droe ys in kleiner hoeveelhede verkoop so dalk sal dit werk gekombineer met die polystyrene. Sal maar sien...


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

mogodu said:


> Nie dat dit jou gaan help nie, maar ek ken 'n OU wat sy vleis met 'n verkoelde waentjie rondry , Partykeer gebruik hierdie OU se vriende ook die waentjie:teeth:
> 
> Groete
> stefan


Hi Stefan,

Ek onthou daai OU waarvan jy praat. hey het daai waantjie by die convention gehad. Dis net jammer daai OU is 'n bietjie ver van my af ander het ek dit beslis oorweeg....


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Karoojager said:


> Ruhan,
> 
> In 2005 Sven and me took a lot of meat what we hunt, from Namibia to Capetown on a bakkie. This drive was 2 days !!
> We had a deep freezer by minus 18 degrees on the back of our bakkie ( full refrigation on the farm ) in Namibia near Outjo. After the first day of drive we made a stop over in Springbock South Afrika and plug in the deep freezer over night in a socket from the hotel. Next morning the deep freezer was again by minus 18 degrees. By arriving in Swellendam late afternoon all the meat was frozen and the temperature in the deep freezer was by minus 6 degrees.
> ...


Hi Frank,

I have a deep freeze but with all the animals I need to hunt (2x kudus, Nyala and impala) it will not help much. Maybe only the Nyala will fit.
I will also speak to my butcher to see what he does to keep the meat cool as he is hunting at the same farm this weekend.

Prost :darkbeer:


----------



## SAHUNT (Aug 24, 2009)

Rhuan, n simpel patent wat ons sommer gou gou laat maak het wat nie n arm en been kos nie, was n dik, digte syl tipe sak die groote van n bakkie se bak, dit hou hitte goed uit en die koue goed binne, as ons ver afstande ry gooi ons maar ekstra verkoeling in (yspakke) maar nog nooit probleme gehad nie, wat ek ook moet se is ek probeer waar ek kan my wild in lap toedraai in die koel kamer, dit het seker die efek wat bushkey verduidelik


Lekker jag en alle sterkte, 

Gods Seen


----------

